# Any reason to pick A57 over A65?



## celticmoon

Wondering if any of you have tried both, and know whether A57 can offer anything that's a good reason to pick that over A65? 

A65 has a bigger sensor, better viewfinder (and a gps that I have no use for...) other than that they look roughly the same when I compare specs. I've been told the A65 will offer the better quality pictures (depending on my ability of course *cough*), can anyone confirm this? 

I have a deal on the table where the price for the two is very nearly the same, and am willing to put in the difference for a slight advantage - if there is one. Anyone?


----------



## jaomul

I am sure you know this but just in case, the sensors are the same size but the A65 has a higher resolution. I don't know much about Sony DSLRS except they come very highly specced, but I did read the A57 shares a similar sensor (made by sony) than the Nikon crop cameras, and by all accounts performs excellent with very wide dynamic range


----------



## celticmoon

Yeah, better res is what I meant  It's not at this point hugely important to me to have 24 vs 16, but as I need the possibility to print large the more mps the better - at least when the price difference is practically non-existent  

I seem to remember having read somewhere that the A57 would perform more quiet than the A65 but can't find it again and haven't found anything else to back that up... Need to decide in a couple of days.


----------



## Kolia

The a57 might be newer but it is still below the a65. The IQ of the a65 is the same as the a77, only the body differs. 

Better EVF is preferable. The GPS is like heated mirrors or rain sensing wipers. Until you have it, you don't think you want it !  It's very useful when  you move around a lot.

The a57 seems better at object tracking. Good for video.


----------



## celticmoon

Kolia said:


> The GPS is like heated mirrors or rain sensing wipers. Until you have it, you don't think you want it !.



Mmmm... I do like my heated mirrors! 

Looks like I'll be getting the A65, it's the one I really want


----------



## tibrunner

Spend the extra $20.00 and get the A77! 
;-)


----------

